# Do You "Carry"?



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

As time goes on I am beginning to realize that I am a bit of a different slingshoter than many. The primary difference is that I carry. That is, I have at least one slingshot on my person pretty much all of the time. I always have a dozen or so assorted steel/lead balls in my pocket ranging from 5/16 steel to .45cal lead with more available in my truck. I never shoot into a catchbox and I never shoot at a prescribed distance. I just shoot what ever I'm looking at whether near or far. More often than not I have two slingshots on me; one, similar to a pfs with relatively light bands (adequate for birds) and the other with my full on hunting bands capable of dispatching a rabbit. The end result is that I can shoot varying distances with heavy or light bands with heavy or light loads and pretty much interchange them.

In order to carry one or two slingshots all of the time they have to be small and unobtrusive and hence they are very simple. I have three or four designs I alternate using but they are each made from a single layer of 5/16 micarta. I see some really beautiful slingshots here on the forum, many are bona fide works of art, but most are too bulky to have in your pocket all of the time. It is extremely rare for me to grab a different slingshot to take into the field because I have a known entity in my pocket already.

We all balance out our needs, skills, local laws, neuroses etc. but I was wondering if others out there think like I do.

winnie


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

All the time here


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You're among friends Winnie. We understand. Admitting it is the first step. LOL


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

treefork said:


> You're among friends Winnie. We understand. Admitting it is the first step. LOL


I'm thinking I should have a decal made up that says; "Slingshoters have more fun than people do".


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nothing strange there always carry a back pocket shooter and pocket of marbles, my girl says I rattle when I walk,


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

only around the house and up north because that is the only place ill shoot


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

I have an assortment of shooters with no frames using tubes and different bands. I also have stick shooter. One or the other is on me depending what I feel like.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

24/7 everywhere I go, I will only where pants with a watch pocket because that is where I keep my ammo.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

if im not at work, Im carrying.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> You're among friends Winnie. We understand. Admitting it is the first step. LOL


hey now! theres no such thing as re-hab for slinghshots.

i also carry one all the time. but i just use the rocks that are in the area for ammo. mines a simple plywood cut out, pocketable in a front shirt pocket.


----------



## ShesHowdew (May 12, 2013)

Have one in my pocket, and a bigger one in my bag.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You got that Right.

I carry.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There is a 12-step program for this:

1. Admit it.

2. Take your slingshot out of your pocket.

3-12. Shoot 10 cans.

There ... now don't you feel better??? :rofl:

Yep, I carry all the time ... usually just one. I keep half a dozen of my hunting slugs in a pill bottle or an altoids tin ... and I rattle when I walk. For just general plinking, I pick up stones.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

When you are carrying a small inconspicuous slingshot the whole world becomes a target.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

I 'carried' for the first time yesterday. It's true that you start thinking of targets while you are walking around but it also felt very strange. Maybe I just have to do it more often


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I admit I do, one in a pocket, one in a holster/pouch on my belt, usually covered by shirt, left side.

But then no laws regarding slingshot carry in Thailand, so no one cares; except when they want you to dispatch a King Cobra.

Which I can do from 5 to 12 meters, being aware of dangerous space, around, and behind, the target snake; which rarely (as in never to date) has taken more than one shot to kill.

As for ammo; also always, a small selection, of 15, 20, and 25 gram lead cylindrical shot, and a couple of 12 mm stainless ball bearings, in a combo change purse/phone case on my belt right side for right hand ammo grab to load.

Cheers Allan


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> Nothing strange there always carry a back pocket shooter and pocket of marbles, my girl says I rattle when I walk,


Mine says that, too. Wish I had a slingshot in my pocket to blame it on!!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I do, but I am not supposed to, small inconspicuous in my pockets. With a hand full of hex nuts . Think of it you are normal !


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dr J said:


> I do, but I am not supposed to, small inconspicuous in my pockets. With a hand full of hex nuts . Think of it you are normal !


Same here. Pocketable small boardcut or nat and a pocketful of hexnuts/marbles/rusty ammo.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Not me. My pockets are mostly spoken for day-to-day and there's nowhere much in my routine travels that I could get away with some impromptu shooting.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Not yet. But I don,t think I can fight it for much longer!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm thinking I should give away a "carry" slingshot. Anyone have any ideas for criteria?


----------



## SlingSniper01 (Jun 30, 2013)

I carry all the time,but have a question regarding the slingshot carry laws in the USA, are there any ? And where would I find out? I am an over the road
Truck driver and am all over the country.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SlingSniper01 said:


> I carry all the time,but have a question regarding the slingshot carry laws in the USA, are there any ? And where would I find out? I am an over the road
> Truck driver and am all over the country.


In the USA laws on such cases very from state to state and county to county ect. I have a town here were there is a " no projectile ordinance " in place. That means you cannot shoot anything projectile in that town. It shut down one of my hot bow fishing spots. (Arrows = projectile)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Winnie said:


> I'm thinking I should give away a "carry" slingshot. Anyone have any ideas for criteria?


Just has to be pocketable I would say.


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Winnie said:


> I'm thinking I should give away a "carry" slingshot. Anyone have any ideas for criteria?
> 
> "I have three or four designs I alternate using but they are each made from a single layer of 5/16 micarta."


I'd like to see what your "three or four designs" look like. Will you post pictures? - John


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

With a welding business in the country I am always where I can shoot. I have one in all three of my trucks. Ranchers will almost always let you shoot pigeons or rats out of their barns, black birds on their feeders or squirrels around their feed bins. I always have one close.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I always have one or two on me while out and about. If i'm going "shooting" i carry about 7 or 8 with me. Love the pocket shooters. To me, a slingshot needs to be able to fit in the pocket easily, with the ability to be tucked away and unobtrusive when in the pocket as well. I love cargo shorts/pants. Gotta have those pockets! "Slingshot Pants!!" These BB shooters that I've been making lately are the ultimate in small pocket carry. I remember seeing some of your smaller micarta frames in the past, but I'd love to see the 4 models you're talking about.


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

I have just started to carry in the last few months and now that I have made a few naturals, I too have the disease, I have even caught myself in the car backing out of the drive for work and having to run back in the house to grab a slingshot... sad but true


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Bob at Draco said:


> With a welding business in the country I am always where I can shoot. I have one in all three of my trucks. Ranchers will almost always let you shoot pigeons or rats out of their barns, black birds on their feeders or squirrels around their feed bins. I always have one close.


Bob, you've got the perfect set-up. I'm in a more urban area than you so hunting doesn't come up so much but sometimes just knowing that you could reach out and touch somethng is satisfying in a kind of fundamental way.
It's surprising how much fun it can be even shooting dandilions. The flowers because you're killing the progenitor of the seeds and the puffs, well, because they explode
winnie


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

I have this bb shooter I carry and sometimes I forget to take the bbs out of my pocket. So the wife comes along and sorts the laundry and bbs go everywhere. i hear her yelling "ok this is getting out of control". It's awesome because she's right.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

if i am home from work i have at least 2 on me and maybe another in the truck. as far as the world being your target i say right on. i have shot in the dr. office parking lot while i waited on the wife. in a safe direction mind you. yep i carry


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

jhinaz said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking I should give away a "carry" slingshot. Anyone have any ideas for criteria?
> ...


If I can remember i'll bring the camera to work tomorrow and take a picture of what I shoot. I qualify it though in that I'm pulling an all-nighter with a sick kid and I'm already beat from last night so I can't guarentee I'll remember.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Winnie said:


> I'm thinking I should give away a "carry" slingshot. Anyone have any ideas for criteria?


We had a multi trade for this kind of slingshot last year. A good idea then and now!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18207-pith-poacher-in-the-hat-multi-trade/


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

M.J said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking I should give away a "carry" slingshot. Anyone have any ideas for criteria?
> ...


+1! I'd trade this time. Missed the last one


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am in ! Just in Case it Starts again ???? nice thread Cheers


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm in fellas...


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

If there's someone on the forum who DOESN'T carry a slingshot with them most of the time, I'd be surprised.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

i do, and i'm in for a trade if someone can sort it


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

i carry, if i'm out in the woods or mountains, but not if i walk through the city. The legal situation in Germany is a BIT confusing, if you meet the wrong cop, you could get a LITTLE problem


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

So here are my carry slingshots. They are all very simple. Flat 5/16 micarta with no bells or whistles. I use only two band sets TBG (5/8 x 1/2 x 11.5) and (1.25 x 7/8 x 11.5) and they are both butterfly.

The double is part of my motorcycle kit that I will pull out if I forget a slingshot or if a band goes south (although I carry spare bands). It has light bands on the small end and heavy on the large.

The funny looking "natural" is actually my most accurate slingshot. It locks into my hand and with the ring-finger loop it is especially stable. Unfortunately it and the other non-symmetrical one are set up for right hand hold only. Both are set up with my full-on hunting bands. (I shoot both left and right but because of muscle soreness I favor the right.)

The smaller symmetrical one is my go-to slingshot. It is very small and quick and is more than capable of taking birds and is generally in my shirt pocket.

So, I always have the small symmetrical one on my person and then one of the other two non-symmetrical ones as well. Lately it has been the funny natural style. With these I can shoot 5/16 steel up to .5 inch lead.


----------



## Portland Stumpy (Oct 26, 2012)

I usually have a Scout or a smaller PFS in my pocket. Ammo ranges from 45 cal lead balls, to smaller gobstoppers when I want to leave no evidence behind.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I carry a small PA6 slingshot in a holster in my bag. It's not ideal to wear a slingshot in a pocket as slingshots are considered to be a children's toy and people with them look a little bit weird, you know 

Anyway, even if carrying the slingshot in pocket would be normal, I would use a holster. I don't know how to put together the bands and slingshot so that the bands are not folded too unfriendly for them. Tried several times, but still no good idea how to hide slingshot and bands with pouch in the pocket so that it's the most regardful of the slingshot.


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

I always have one of my cattys on me! Never know when a pest pops up!

Tristan


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I always have a slingshot with me and couple of marbles in my pocked which one would know from time to time by the characteristic sound they give.

When we walk together my wife says: "As if I took a boy for a walk!" because of this sound.

And just today while I was changing my clothes couple of marbles fell out on the tiled floor and gave this idiotic treacherous sound jumping and hitting the tiles in a random "cling" "clang" "clong" way.

She was speachlesss, only her teeth gave a characteristic sound.

Yes, you can bet I carry.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I do not as the only slingshot I own weighs 1.7 pounds 304 SS and if I had it in my pocket and had to run I'd most likely break a leg :rofl:


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Winnie said:


> " . . . I'm in a more urban area" . . . "so hunting doesn't come up so much but sometimes just knowing that you could reach out and touch somethng is satisfying in a kind of fundamental way."
> winnie


 Yes, that feeling that at any time "you could reach out and touch something" IS VERY *SATISFYING*!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Was reading about Rufus Hussey and remember it mentioned that one place to carry is to tuck your shooter in your sock, under your pant leg, so you would always have it with you.

Good idea!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

jazz said:


> I always have a slingshot with me and couple of marbles in my pocked which one would know from time to time by the characteristic sound they give. When we walk together my wife says: "As if I took a boy for a walk!" because of this sound. And just today while I was changing my clothes couple of marbles fell out on the tiled floor and gave this idiotic treacherous sound jumping and hitting the tiles in a random "cling" "clang" "clong" way. She was speachlesss, only her teeth gave a characteristic sound. Yes, you can bet I carry. cheers, jazz


I all ways carry an opfs and 10 rounds you never know when some situation will present its self and you need to be armed.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

dgui said:


> I all ways carry an opfs and 10 rounds you never know when some situation will present its self and you need to be armed.


 Agreed!


----------



## primitivehunter123 (Jan 31, 2013)

I travel alot for my job and always have atleast two naturals on me granted they arent slim but they are kept safe when im at work and such. I have one set up with a very light bandset so that I can shoot in the hotel room without incident and one with heavy hunting bands just in case I make it out. Im glad to see so many positive posts on this subject. Kinda thought I was weird..


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

And I thought I was all alone.


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi people.
i carry with myself a dankung pocket poacher II in my car,
because i can slingshot mostly in ky work.
with tapered tbg 25-18mm. For casted lead ammo.
on poultry farm i work the pigeons and cats are unwelcome guests.
but i plan to make a very smart pfs maybe 2-3"high for fun in office with 6mm steel balls and for slingbow up to 7m max.
really no time, no cutboard, ... Just plans


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

I sometimes carry my scout with me depending on where im going. I always carry my glock23 with me though...ALWAYS


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

ceedub said:


> I sometimes carry my scout with me depending on where im going. I always carry my glock23 with me though...ALWAYS


The Glock 19/23 is probably my favorite carry gun. Great combination of concealability, shootability and firepower. If you can't get it done with 14 rounds of .40S&W you're probably not going to get it done.

I don't really go anywhere, so I don't have much of a need to carry my slingshot on my person. It's usually in my home office where I spend most of my time, or I'm shooting it. If the starlings are particularly active I leave it and a handful of lead balls in the kitchen where I can step out the back door and bust the vermin on sight.

If my situation was different and I could be more physically active I would probably start carrying some kind of SS, though. I just like knowing that it's nearby, just in case.


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm always carrying a Slingshot on me. Cargo pants/shorts are key!!! I personally carry a Pickle fork or a Gamekeeper John mini (Gamekeeper minis are awesome). I also carry ammo in a Maxpedition barnacle pouch, which ideally the gamekeeper mini fits as well.

When I'm at work (cargo pants is not allowed) so I just take the mini and put it in my dress pants pocket and some ammo in the back pocket.


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

I always carry a bareback kit in my pocket (shooting it a lot lately) and a pfs in my bag or pocket. Marbles in my pockets and in my bag. Taking a walk is just more fun if you shoot random targets.


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

I often carry a bb bareback shooter set that I call the "Pocket Plinker Set!"

Here it is. It fits in my back pocket.









Here it is opened up. I have spare #64 bands, ammo, plus a band replacement toolkit included in one package.









Not much for serious shooting, and not very quick, but I can get a spare shot in from time.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Perhaps our primal genetic roots is reason. You know, hunting & survival (defense) since recorded history of mankind. We are not completely bred out of it? This is why modern man still has a bonding to weapon-like items, not necessarily to do harm, but a symbolic connection. It depends though, if one is raised in city/metropolitan/urban area compared to more rural areas (more natural surroundings). Communication medium of internet (knowledge access) has has maybe exposed & awaken some of us city dwellers to that dormant hunting genetic instincts?

Yes, I now 'carry' and maybe for above reasons. I have not done much slingshot recreational plinking (using safe ammo) in open, as I feel slightly self-conscious, especially in this current climate of 'Anti' (forbidden) this & that. I live in urban/city area and would need to make short trips to more open & natural surroundings with less people around, to more openly practice my catapulting sport outdoors. Right now, I am somewhat of a 'Closet Catapultist' 

Dr. Zorro


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Zorro I still hide for the most part but try BareBack so you dont have to be concerned about anyone spotting you with a frame. You can plink with some dried beans, gum balls, rolled up aluminum foil. BareBack is a handy dandy way to shoot and easy to conceal.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

simply amazing as always, and so way beyond my capabilities, or desires.

But a joy to watch yourself and others who have put in the long hard hours of practice to achieve the standard you have.

Cheers Allan


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"I'm thinking I should give away a "carry" slingshot. Anyone have any ideas for criteria?"

Small, chunky, with wideish forks and some bands that will throw a hunk of lead.

I'm not carrying against squirrels you know.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Winnie said:


> When you are carrying a small inconspicuous slingshot the whole world becomes a target.


Yes, but remember that the world is big, and it's best to aim small, miss small.

:hmm: :screwy:

Would have to be wery, wery (Elmer Fudd) discreet to shoot slingshots in my town. Must screw on the silencer and only shoot soft targets on a moonless night during a downpour, with the street lamp posts "disabled". Then, maybe.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> I always have one or two on me while out and about. If i'm going "shooting" i carry about 7 or 8 with me. Love the pocket shooters. To me, a slingshot needs to be able to fit in the pocket easily, with the ability to be tucked away and unobtrusive when in the pocket as well. I love cargo shorts/pants. Gotta have those pockets! "Slingshot Pants!!" These BB shooters that I've been making lately are the ultimate in small pocket carry. I remember seeing some of your smaller micarta frames in the past, but I'd love to see the 4 models you're talking about.


Big DITTO for cargo pants/shorts. After all, a guy needs a pocket for his wallet, another for his handkerchief, one for his change and primary set of keys (secondary "just-in-case" set with mini survival tools hanging on the belt ), one for his LEO retirement shield/badge, another for the occasional/impromptu performance magic props, and one for his "heater".


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ha Cargo little man pants and I just want a pocket for my samich, LOL.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You might also like this sort of Urban Defender type of wrist rocket.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

How bout this one.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

If I'm going out into a wooded area, I'll always bring one.

But, where I live is all residential houses, I don't do much walking through the nieghborhood - and even if I did, I couldn't really shoot without risking some trouble.

I do however have a Dankung hanging from my rearview mirror, a couple of slingshots in my garage, and a slingshot at work - where I can shoot the cardboard boxes.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

For me: Paw Paw Sailors SMPFS-D + gobstoppers = wisdom.










24/7 Y'all.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I have an e.d.c slingshot from flippinout which I have on me 24/7 with 3-5 half inch steel balls. Last week I picked up my nephew with my 4 wheeler and I was bringing him home and there was a spruce chicken sitting on the road, I stopped and my nephew said "to bad you don't have your slingshot" but by then I already had my slingshot and ball bearing out and he was surprised, it's a very slim and concealable slingshot. of course I missed the first shot but I got it on the second try. I also usually have a pickle fork or another type of slingshot in my coat with marbles for shooting cans or stumps to kill time. I used to carry a colt officers acp but that has been replaced and now I rarely carry a firearm. I HAVE TO TRY AND MAKE A DGUI BAREBACK WRISTROCKET, my next project


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> How bout this one.


I expect that Darrell is going to take this to the next level, such as a belly-button slingshot. He's the DaVinci of the slingshot world.


----------



## KyleReynolds (Jul 21, 2013)

I've just started the hobby and I've already carried my slingshot with me on several occasions. I on the other hand do use a catch box since my shooting zone is close to others and I don't want to take a chance with any one getting hurt but I do not shoot from a certain distance I simply find my limit, how far away I can be from my target while being able to hit the target and then work my way father and farther.

Kyle


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

I always carry a pfs. I usually have some m&ms in my bag as "hardcore" safe ammo, plus they make good treats for my sisters. I also carry a pocket full of 1/2 steel and a spare bandsets which, in a pinch, I can shoot bareback. I live I. The uk so it's pretty much the only thing I can carry as many people view the slingshot as a toy..... Until they see me shoot a 1/2 steel into a can of coke and get everyone soaked and sticky hehe


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

I carry and always have hexnuts and marbles in my pocket ...


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

My Uncle arrived in court yesterday carrying his catapult around his neck and his Dog waiting patiently out the front. Not the most subtle of shooters either, probably a good 8-10" in length.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

Hawkman said:


> My Uncle arrived in court yesterday carrying his catapult around his neck and his Dog waiting patiently out the front. Not the most subtle of shooters either, probably a good 8-10" in length.


epic


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

If I am going to be in or around woods then I carry one with me, but not usually in my day to day travels do I get any opportunity to shoot, due in part to living in a large city.

I have carried to work before, but I get less done so leave it at home.
Want to acquire a very small BB shooter that will fit in an Altoids tin I can carry with me with a bunch of ammo, but have to wait til after the holidays to buy anything new.
I think I really like the BB shooter by A+, but haven't seen too many others to compare.
Any suggestions for an inexpensive BB plinker that would fit in an Altoids tin?


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

WP 20131115 016




__
lexlow


__
Nov 15, 2013







i always carry my pocket shooter, wraps up small and shoots as well as anything 




  








WP 20131115 017




__
lexlow


__
Nov 15, 2013


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

The smallist whittled natty is one I always have on my persons, and the one I have practiced most with. I also just found the sport of bareback shooting so I now have a bracelt of 117b office bands with a pouch. Also almost always have a few cat eye marbles on me as well.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

As a dentist I've only tried bareback once. Since I'd like to keep feeding my family once was enough.

winnie


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

If i had one small enough i would carry one all the time


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Winnie said:


> As a dentist I've only tried bareback once. Since I'd like to keep feeding my family once was enough.
> winnie


End up getting a hand hit Winnie? If you use the speed bump effect like shown on other area's of the forum hand hits are non issue. I understand where you are coming from though. Not worth the risk when your livelihood is at stake.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

The Carry disease is rampant throughout the world and has reached epidemic proportions, I have spoken to several medical experts and they assure me that there is no known cure (good news for us slingers). Apparently this disease is brought on by an affinity for wood, leather and latex and is highly contagious though not fatal for the carrier but for small game and vermin it is deadly. There are many slingers who now have the Chinese carry which is a mutated variation of the disease whereby metal has replaced wood this is called the Dankun strain, less latex but still very contagious. Because there are no fatalities as yet, governments throughout the world are not prepared to spend money on research to find a cure. Yippeeee.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Lmao! Yippee indeed!


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

I carry a bareback shooter a lot of the time. Sometimes I forget it but mostly just like to have a few shots if the conditions are right and I get bored.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

One of them is always with me..


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Lmao good one blackbob


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

I think 'Charles' said it best&#8230;&#8230;..the first step is acknowledgment. Good Luck! LBH2


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

ChapmanHands said:


> Lmao! Yippee indeed!


Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

One Shot-Corey said:


> Lmao good one blackbob


Thanks Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

harpersgrace said:


> Nothing strange there always carry a back pocket shooter and pocket of marbles, my girl says I rattle when I walk,


That's what I sound like when I walk too, lol

Chers mate.

Emitto.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I never leave the house without one. Unless I'm going to school....


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Allways carry my bamboo pocket Alien. It hangs from my rear view mirror in my car & a container of taconite pellets in my console. Have had many people ask about it at stop lights, 1.) Is that a slingshot 2.) where did you buy it ? Lots of jaw drops when i tell them i made it.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I carry this short horned mesquite w/ linatex bands most of the time.

Last friday I was Installing a RV electrical hookup on my son-in-laws house and misplaced a small bolt

when I dumped out the contents of my pockets he said "that could be Tom Sawyers or Huck Finns pocket contents" lol


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

AmmoMike said:


> Allways carry my bamboo pocket Alien. It hangs from my rear view mirror in my car & a container of taconite pellets in my console. Have had many people ask about it at stop lights, 1.) Is that a slingshot 2.) where did you buy it ? Lots of jaw drops when i tell them i made it.


Nice set up ????


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> I carry this short horned mesquite w/ linatex bands most of the time.
> Last friday I was Installing a RV electrical hookup on my son-in-laws house and misplaced a small bolt
> when I dumped out the contents of my pockets he said "that could be Tom Sawyers or Huck Finns pocket contents" lol


Haha that's so on the point like over hear ????


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I carry a lot. I enjoy plinking while I wait for my wife to come out of the doctors or shopping. Here is one of the ways I carry to be more concealed. I wear it under my shirt and it carries 38 3/8 steel on it as well. Works nicely


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I carry a lot. I enjoy plinking while I wait for my wife to come out of the doctors or shopping. Here is one of the ways I carry to be more concealed. I wear it under my shirt and it carries 38 3/8 steel on it as well. Works nicely


Nice is that and SPS..whats holding the Steel in place?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

batangx said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > I carry a lot. I enjoy plinking while I wait for my wife to come out of the doctors or shopping. Here is one of the ways I carry to be more concealed. I wear it under my shirt and it carries 38 3/8 steel on it as well. Works nicely
> ...


It's a neo magnet holding the steel. And it's a sps.


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> batangx said:
> 
> 
> > S.S. sLinGeR said:
> ...


Funny, I just bought a 3 pack neo magnet from Home Depot but haven't tried it yet. Now I see it works really well.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

i carry mine whenver i can, only problem is carryin amunition.


----------

